# Looking for some Eagle blanks, pens and misc for an article.



## edstreet (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,  we are working on an article post that I will be making and posting everywhere on eagle's blanks.  I currently have in my possession a good number of blanks already. What I am looking for is additional ones that I can photograph both individually and in a group shot. Not only blanks but finished pens, cut offs as well as info, tidbits and the like to help the article out. My focus will be on his unique style of blank making, artistic and innovation that he was famous for.  

Just to be clear. Any items sent to me for this project will be returned.  
 My purpose is educational, informative and helpful to the turners today who most have very little understanding of the artistic beauty in his work. 

Sample shots of what I will be dong is as follows.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 6, 2017)

Arrived in the mail today for this project


----------



## edstreet (Apr 14, 2017)

Some shameless bumping 

I have some good photo's to post on this.  Starting work on the wording, the hardest part sometimes.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 15, 2017)

Ed, I have a couple of pens that were personally made for me by Eagle. My photo skills are nowhere close to yours but I will gladly provide a few photos if it will help with your project.


----------

